# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الاخبـ (الاحد) ـار العالمـيـ ( 25/1/2015) ــه

## yassirali66

*                                     ملعب العين احتفل بسنويته الأولى الأسبوع الماضي

                                     "إستاد هزاع" و"الجوهرة المشعة" يتنافسان على الأفضل في العالم

  
                                             إستاد هزاع بن زايد 



ينافس الصرح الرياضي الإماراتي  إستاد هزاع بن زايد، الملعب الرسمي لنادي العين، على جائزة أفضل ملعب في  العالم لعام 2014، والذي ينافسه عربياً على اللقب إستاد مدينة عبدالله  الرياضية "الجوهرة المشعة"، الواقع في مدينة جدة السعودية.

                                                                                                              ويتنافس على جائزة "ستاديوم دي بي"  أفضل وأعرق الملاعب على مستوى العالم، إذ توج بالجائزة العام الماضي 2013  إستاد غيلامكو البلجيكي الذي يتسع لـ20 ألف متفرج.

وقال الموقع الاقتصادي المختص في عالم المقاولات والإنشاءات  theconstructionindex، إن إستاد هزاع بن زايد الذي يعدّ تحفة معمارية  ورياضية متكاملة على 45 ألف مربعاً، ويضمّ قاعة للألعاب الرياضية والمباني  التجارية والحدائق والخدمات والمرافق المتكاملة، إضافة إلى المدرجات التي  تتسع لـ25 ألفاً متفرّج، يمكنهم الاستمتاع بمتابعة المباريات الرياضية، في  "ظلّ سعف النخيل"، يلفت الأنظار بعد إنشائه في وقت قياسي ونجاحه في تقديم  صورة مميزة عن ملاعب المستقبل في كامل المنطقة.

ومن الملاعب المنافسة لإستاد هزاع والجوهرة المشعة، 8 إستادات احتضنت معظم  مباريات مونديال البرازيل 2014، بالإضافة إلى ملعب مارسيليا الفرنسي،  وأتلتيك بيلباو الإسباني.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     عودة بطولة تي آر دي في جولتها الثانية

                                     انطلاق سلسلة سباقات 2015 في حلبة ياس

  
                                             بطولة تي آر دي 86 في حلبة ياس 



ستضج حلبة مرسى ياس مجدداً بهدير  المحركات وصخب محبي رياضة سباقات السيارات، بثلاث بطولات محلية ابتداءاً من  الجمعة المقبلة.

                                                                                                              كأس تي آر دي

 
وتشهد الجمعة سباقات الجولة الثانية من بطولة كأس تي آر دي 86، والتي تعد  أول بطولة مخصصة لسيارات من نوع واحد تنظمها حلبة مرسى ياس، وهي إحدى سلسلة  بطولات ينظمها نادي ياس لسباقات السيارات.

وشهدت الجولة الأولى التي أقيمت في شهر ديسمبر (تشرين الأول) من العام  الماضي، تفوق المتسابق كريم الأزهري واحتلاله المركز الأول في كل من  السباقين.

ومن المنتظر أن تسود أجواء الحماس والإثارة مجدداً على الحلبة، إذ يصطف  المتسابقون على خط الانطلاق للمنافسة على صعود منصة التتويج، والفوز بنقاط  المراكز الأولى للجولة الثانية من البطولة التي تتكون من 6 جولات، وتقام  على حلبة مرسى ياس التي تستضيف سباق جائزة الاتحاد للطيران الكبرى  للفورمولا 1 في أبوظبي.

وعمل نادي ياس لسباقات السيارات على على تنظيم بطولة كأس تي آر دي 86 بهدف رعاية وتطوير رياضة سباقات السيارات محلياً.

فورمولا الخليج 1000

 
وتضم سلسلة سباقات ياس أيضاً بطولة فورمولا الخليج 1000، وهي بطولة  إماراتية لسباقات السيارات بمقعد واحد، وتشهد مشاركة سيارات مزودة بإطارات  من نوع واحد وأجنحة ذات تصميم موحد


تايم أتاك

 
كما تضم سلسلة سباقات ياس بطولة تايم أتاك الإمارات، وهي مجموعة من  السباقات الحماسية، يتنافس فيها سائقو السيارات الرياضية بمختلف مستوياتها  على تحقيق اللفة الأسرع.

وقال الرئيس التنفيذي لحلبة مرسى ياس  طارق العامري: "تشهد الإمارات حماساً  متنامياً تجاه بطولات سباقات السيارات المحلية، وهناك رغبة متزايدة لتوفير  إثارة السباقات لتكون في متناول الجميع سواء من المتسابقين الهواة أو من  محبي إثارة السباقات على حد سواء.

وأضاف "نحن في حلبة مرسى ياس نعمل كل ما في وسعنا على أن نوفر ذلك، وأن  نؤدي دورنا في تطوير رياضة سباقات السيارات في الإمارات ورعاية أبطال   السباقات المستقبليين من خلال مبادرات مماثلة".

ولن تكون الإثارة محصورة بحلبة السباق فقط، إذ تقدم حلبة مرسى ياس أيضاً  مجموعة متنوعة من الأنشطة والعروض في المناطق المحيطة بالحلبة، والتي ستضيف  إلى أجواء الحماس والإثارة، والتي سترضي جميع الأذواق ابتداءً من أشد  متابعي رياضة سباقات السيارات وصولاً إلى محبي الرياضة، ومن يرغب بتمضية  عطلة نهاية أسبوع ممتعة وفريدة في الإمارات.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*واصل يوفنتوس  انطلاقته الرائعة في رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه بالدوري الإيطالي، وتغلب على  ضيفه كييفو 2-0 اليوم الأحد، ضمن منافسات الجولة الـ20 من المسابقة، والتي  شهدت أيضاً سقوط إنتر ميلان على ملعبه أمام تورينو 0-1.

                                                                                                              وعلى إستاد "يوفنتوس أرينا" في  تورينو، أفلت يوفنتوس حامل اللقب من كمين ضيفه كييفو واستهل مسيرته في  الدور الثاني من المسابقة بالفوز الثمين 2-0، ليرفع رصيده إلى 49 نقطة  ويوسع الفارق مع روما صاحب المركز الثاني إلى 8 نقاط.

وانتهى الشوط الأول من المباراة بالتعادل السلبي، قبل أن تأتي انتفاضة  يوفنتوس في الشوط الثاني، وسجل بوغبا الهدف الأول في  الدقيقة 60، قبل أن  يضيف زميله ستيفان ليشتشتاينر الهدف الثاني (73)، ليكون الفوز الثالث على  التوالي لـ"السيدة العجوز"، ويتجمد رصيد كييفو عند 18 نقطة في المركز  الـ18.

وعلى إستاد "سان سيرو" في ميلانو، واصل إنتر ميلان نتائجه المحبطة في  الموسم الحالي وخسر أمام تورينو 0-1 سجله إيميليانو موريتي في الدقيقة  الرابعة من الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة.                                     
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعد إصابته في الفخذ

                                     الجزائر دون سليماني حتى نهاية كأس أفريقيا

  
                                             إسلام سليماني 



أصبح مهاجم منتخب الجزائر إسلام  سليماني، مهدداً بالغياب عن بقية مباريات بطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا المقامة  بغينيا الإستوائية، بسبب إصابة في الفخذ.

                                                                                                              وأعلن اتحاد الكرة الجزائري أمس  السبت، غياب سليماني رسمياً عن مباراة السنغال المقررة الثلاثاء، في ختام  مباريات المجموعة الثالثة، بسبب الإصابة التي تلقاها خلال مباراة غانا  والتي خسرها "الخضر" 0-1 الجمعة، دون أن يذكر مدة غياب اللاعب.

وأضفى المدرب المساعد لمنتخب الجزائر، نبيل نغيز، الغموض حول حقيقة إصابة  اللاعب، عندما صرح للإذاعة الجزائرية بأن سليماني أجرى أمس السبت فحصاً  طبياً أكد تعرضه لتمدد عضلي على مستوى الفخذ، وأن استعادة كامل إمكانياته  تتطلب بعض الوقت.

وذكر تلفزيون نوميديا نيوز، أن سليماني سيغيب أسبوعين، وهو ما يعني غيابه  عن بقية مباريات كأس أفريقيا في حال استمرار منتخب بلاده في المنافسة.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     انضم لبرشلونة عام 1991

                                     تشافي هرناندز يكمل عامه الـ35 ويصل للمباراة رقم 744 

  
                                             تشافي هيرنانديز 



أكمل لاعب وسط برشلونة الإسباني،  تشافي هرناندز، اليوم الأحد، عامه الـ35، والتي قضى معظمها داخل أسوار  النادي الكاتالوني.

                                                                                                              وانتقل تشافي إلى برشلونة في يوليو  (تموز) 1991، عندما كان في الـ11 من عمره، إذ ترعرع ولفتت موهبته أنظار  المدرب لويس فان غال، الذي دفع به للمرة الأولى مع الفريق الأول في 1998.

وخلال 24 سنة قضاها في صفوف النادي الكاتالوني، لعب 744 مباراة، وأصبح عميد لاعبي البرسا.

ويخوض تشافي أول مواسمه كقائد للفريق، بعد أن اعتزل قلب الدفاع كارليس  بويول الموسم الماضي، إذ قرر لاعب الوسط البقاء في صفوف النادي رغم الأنباء  التي ترددت عن رحيله موسم الانتقالات الصيفية الماضي.

وخلال هذا الموسم، خاض تشافي 21 مباراة في كل المنافسات وسجل هدفاً، وكان آخر مباراة لعبها أمس السبت أمام التشي.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     في مدينة نيوكاسل

                                     كأس آسيا: تعرف على الملعب المستضيف للقاء الإمارات وأستراليا

  
                                             إستاد نيوكاسل في أستراليا 



يلتقي المنتخب الإماراتي نظيره  الأسترالي في نصف نهائي كاس أمم آسيا على إستاد نيوكاسل الثلاثاء.

                                                                                                              وفيما يلي حقائق عن الملعب المستضيف للقاء:
استضاف إستاد نيوكاسل مباراتين حتى الآن في نهائيات كأس  آسيا 2015، إلا أن مباراة نصف النهائي بين الإمارات وأستراليا تعتبر  المباراة الأهم، كما سيستضيف لقاء تحديد المركز الثالث.

ويعتبر هذا الملعب تحفة فنية خاصة في مدينة نيوكاسل، بعد زيادة سعته وإضافة أجنحة تجارية ومرافق إعلامية وغرف عمليات. 

 
تتضمن الأحداث الأخيرة التي شهدها إستاد  نيوكاسل مباراة ودية بين فريق نيوكاسل جيتس ولوس أنجلوس غالاكسي الأمريكي  عام 2010، إذ شارك في هذه المباراة اللاعب الإنجليزي ديفيد بيكهام، كما  أقيم على هذا الملعب مباراة ودية في الرغبي بين أستراليا ونيوزلندا.


 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     في نصف نهائي البطولة

                                     كأس آسيا: معلومات وحقائق قبل لقاء الإمارات وأستراليا

  
                                             احتفال لاعبو المنتخب الإماراتي 



سبق للمنتخب الإماراتي وأن بلغ  نصف نهائي كأس أمم آسيا في 3 مناسبات، كان آخرها عام 1996، عندما خسر في  المباراة النهائية أمام نظيره السعودي.

                                                                                                              أما المنتخب الأسترالي، فبلغ نصف  النهائي في كأس آسيا للمرة الثانية على التوالي، في مشاركته الثالثة في  البطولة.

وفي ما يلي بعض الحقائق قبل لقاء الفريقين:

 - هذه أول مباراة رسمية تنافسية بين المنتخبين.

- المنتخب الأسترالي سجل أهداف أكثر من أي فريق آخر (10 أهداف) في هذه  البطولة حتى الآن، لكن ولا لاعب سجل أهداف أكثر من لاعب المنتخب الإماراتي  علي مبخوت في هذه البطولة (4 أهداف).

- الفريقان أنهيا الدور الأول في المركز الثاني، فازا في مباراتين وخسرا في مباراة واحدة من المباريات الـ3.

- فاز المنتخب الإماراتي في مباراتين فقط من آخر 7 مباريات في كأس آسيا  (تعادل 2 خسر 3)، لكنه أقصى المنتخب الياباني من البطولة في التعادل الأخير  بعد الركلات الترجيحية.

- لا فريق سدد تسديدات على المرمى أكثر من المنتخب الأسترالي في هذه  البطولة (32)، وهذا الرقم أكثر من ضعف تسديدات المنتخب الإماراتي على  المرمى (13).

- استقبل مرمى المنتخب الإماراتي 4 أهداف فقط في مرماه في 4 مباريات حتى  الآن، ويذكر أن الفريق واجه تسديدات أكثر من أي فريق آخر في هذه البطولة  (75 ويتضمن ذلك التسديدات التىي تصدى لها المدافعين).

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     قبل لقاء تشيلسي في كأس رابطة المحترفيين

                                     رودجرز: لن يعود بالوتيلي للتشكيلة حتى يثبت نفسه

  
                                             ماريو بالوتيلي



قال المدير الفني لنادي ليفربول  الإنجليزي، الإيرلندي بريندان رودجرز، إنه يتعين على مهاجمه الإيطالي ماريو  بالوتيلي، تحسين مستواه في التدريبات، إذا ما أراد العودة إلى تشكيلة  الفريق مجدداً.

                                                                                                              ولم يكن بالوتيلي ضمن تشكيلة ليفربول  التي تعادلت 0-0 مع بولتون واندرارز في إستاد آنفيلد في الدور الرابع لكأس  إنجلترا أمس السبت.

ومنذ انضمامه إلى ليفربول قادماً من ميلان الإيطالي مقابل 16 مليون جنيه  إسترليني (23.98 مليون دولار) في أغسطس (آب) الماضي، لم يحرز بالوتيلي أي  هدف خلال 12 مباراة خاضها في الدوري.

وبدأ ليفربول مباراة الأمس دون مهاجم صريح قبل أن يشرك فابيو بوريني بعد ذلك في حين ظل ريكي لامبرت على مقاعد البدلاء.

وقال رودجرز بعد المباراة إن بالوتيلي (24 عاماً) لم يقدم خلال التدريبات ما يرشحه للعب في مباراة الكأس.

وقال رودجرز: "هو يعرف بالضبط ما هو المطلوب للانضمام إلى التشكيلة.. أقوم  بتقييم الأداء في التدريبات كل يوم.. وماريو لا يختلف عن أي لاعب أخر، لا  توجد معاملة خاصة لأي لاعب".

وأضاف رودجرز "بوريني ولامبرت يعملان بلا كلل في التدريبات.. كما أن اللاعب  الشاب جوردان روسيتر الذي جلس بديلاً أمس كان رائعاً في التدريبات، ولابد  أن أحكم بناء على ذلك".

وقال رودجرز أيضاً: "إذا أردت المشاركة فلابد أن تكون حاضراً في كل أيام التدريبات حتى تنضم للتشكيلة في يوم المباراة".

وسيعود إلى تدريبات ليفربول اليوم الأحد، المهاجم الإنجليزي دانييل ستوريدج  الذي عاني من سلسلة من الإصابات منذ أغسطس الماضي، لكن لا يتوقع أن يشارك  في مباراة الثلاثاء أمام تشيلسي في عودة الدور قبل النهائي لكأس رابطة  الأندية الإنجليزية.

ومن المقرر أن تضيف عودة ستوريدج (25 عاماً) مزيداً من الصعوبة أمام عودة  بالوتيلي إلى تشكيلة الفريق، إلا أن رودجرز يقول إن اللاعب الايطالي يدرك  أنه يتعين عليه رفع مستوى الأداء للتنافس مع الخيارات الهجومية الأخرى  للفريق.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     من أجل توفير أقصي درجات الأمان

                                       beIN SPORTS  تطلق خدمة الدفع الإلكتروني في الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا   

  
                                             شعار القناة التلفزيونية



أطلقت مجموعة beIN الإعلامية خدمة ePAY لمشاهديها في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا.

                                                                                                              حرصت المجموعة على استخدام أحدث أنظمة الدفع الإلكتروني، من أجل توفير أقصي درجات الأمان لمشتركيها في جميع الباقات المتوفرة.

وتمكن الخدمة الجديدة مشتركي beIN SPORTS من متابعة رياضاتهم المفضلة دون  انقطاع من خلال دفع وتجديد الاشتراكات الشهرية عبر شبكة الإنترنت بطريقة  سريعة، سهلة  وآمنة.

وأعلنت مجموعة beIN  الإعلامية عن عرض خاص يتضمن خصم %20  لأول 1000 مستخدم للخدمة الجديدة عبر بوابة  ePAY  للدفع الإلكتروني.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     رجحت إيقافة ثلاث مباريات 

                                     الصحافة العالمية تصف كريستيانو بالمشاكس والمضطرب والمستفز 

  
                                             كريستيانو رونالدو 



وجهت الصحافة العالمية انتقادات  لاذعة للاعب ريال مدريد اللإسباني، البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو، بعد  اعتدائه على مدافع قرطبة إديمار، في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء أمس   في الجولة العشرين من الليغا، وكلف "صاروخ ماديرا" بطاقة حمراء مباشرة.

                                                                                                              وعنونت  صحيفة أوليه الأرجنتينية "كرة الغول"، مؤكدة في المقال الذي أفردته  "رونالدو لعب قليلاً ولكنه فعل الكثير أمام قرطبة: ركلة لإديمار ولكمة في  وجه خوسيه كريسبو، وطرد، وأثناء خروجه من الملعب، أشار إلى درع كأس العالم  للأندية الموجود على القميص. بعد ذلك اعتذر".

أما صحيفة ذا تيليغراف البريطانية، فقد عنونت "كريستيانو رونالدو يقوم  بمشاهد مخزية" في المباراة أمام قرطبة، "تم طرد المهاجم بعد أن ركل إديمار  ووجه لكمة للاعب آخر في الشوط الثاني من المباراة. كان من الممكن أن يتم  طرد البرتغالي قبل ذلك، بعد أن وجه لكمة للاعب آخر. بعد ذلك خرج من الملعب  وهو يلمس درع مونديال الأندية وسط صيحات استهجان".

وبدورها، شددت صحيفة لاغازيتا ديلو سبورت، على أن كريستيانو خرج "وهو يداعب  لوغو مونديال الأندية بشكل استفزازي"، مشيرة إلى احتمالية غياب "الدون" عن  مباراة أتلتيكو مدريد بسبب الإيقاف.

ومن جانبها، قالت صحيفة الموندو ديبورتيفو الكتالونية في صفحتها الأولى من  النسخة المطبوعة "كريستيانو مضطرب"، وأوضحت في العنوان الجانبي "حصل على  بطاقة حمراء بعد أن ركل البرازيلي إديمار، وقد يغيب لفترة تتراوح بين  مباراة وثلاثة"، منتقدة الحركة التي قام بها رونالدو أثناء خروجه من  الملعب.

أما صحيفة سبورت فقد ركزت على العقوبة التي قد يواجهها رونالدو، مشيرة "قد  يتم ايقافه ثلاث مباريات فقط بفضل الحكم"، مشيرة "نجم الريال عاد ليظهر  جانبه المشاكس نتيجة إحباطه"

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     في رحلة البحث عن لقبه الأول في ملبورن

                                     "أستراليا المفتوحة": موراي يتخطى ديمتروف "العنيد" في لقاء ماراثوني

  
                                             مصافحة موراي وديمتروف بعد انتهاء اللقاء                                         



صعد المصنف السادس البريطاني آندي  موراي، إلى ربع نهائي أستراليا المفتوحة للتنس، اليوم الأحد، بعد فوز مثير  على البلغاري غريغور ديميتروف.

                                                                                                              وفي الدور الرابع لأولى البطولات  الأربع الكبرى للموسم الحالي، فاز موراي على المصنف العاشر ديميتروف في  لقاء ماراثوني بثلاث مجموعات لمجموعة واحدة بواقع 6-4 و6-7 و6-3 و7-5.

ويسعى اللاعب البريطاني إلى تحقيق لقبه الأول على الأراضي الأسترالية، إذ  سبق له وأن وصل النهائي في 3 مناسبات (2010، 2011، 2013) لكنه فشل تحقيق  الانتصار.

كما صعد المصنف الثالث الإسباني رفائيل نادال إلى ربع النهائي بعد فوزه على  لاعب جنوب أفريقيا كيفن أندرسون بثلاث مجموعات متتالية بواقع 7-5 و6-1  و6-4.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     جميعهم يحملون الجنسية الفرنسية

                                     انهيار جليدي يودي بحياة 6 متزلجين في الألب

  
                                             جبال الألب 



لقي 6 متزلجين مصرعهم إثر إنهيار  جليدي في جبال الألب الفرنسية، بحسب ما أعلنه اليوم الأحد، حاكم الإقليم   بيير بيسنار.

                                                                                                              وتتراوح أعمار  القتلى بين 50 و70 عاماً، وجميعهم فرنسيون لديهم خبرة في التزلج على جبال الألب.

وتم الإعلان عن اختفاء الأشخاص الـ6 بعد عدم عودتهم في الموعد المحدد، فيما عثر على أول 3 جثث فجر اليوم الأحد.

وأشار بيسنار في تصريحات لمحطة بي إف إم تي في إلى أن مستوى خطورة الانهيار  وقت اختفاء المتزلجين، كان يسجل 3 درجات في مقياس مكون من 5 درجات، مبرزاً  أن الخطورة لازالت قائمة، ودعا إلى عدم ممارسة رياضة التزلج في جبال الألب  خلال الأيام المقبلة.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعد الفوز على إلتشي بالدوري المحلي 

                                     الصحف الإسبانية تصف انسجام ميسي ونيمار بـ"القاتل"

  
                                             ميسي ونيمار خلال لقاء إلتشي 



أشادت الصحف الإسبانية اليوم  الأحد بالتواصل القاتل الذي يجمع بين نجمي برشلونة، نيمار دا سيلفا وليونيل  ميسي، بعد أن أحرز كل منهما هدفين في مباراة فريقهما أمام إلتشي أمس السبت  في الدوري الإسباني.

                                                                                                              وقالت صحيفة سبورت، اليومالأحد:  "نيمار أكد أنه بدأ في الوصول إلى ذروة أدائه الفني، وأن تقدمه لا يمكن  إيقافه وأن تواصله مع الأرجنتيني ميسي، قاتل.. إنهما نجمان وصديقان".

وفاز برشلونة 6-0 على إلتشي في ملعب الأخير، بفضل تألق نجميه الكبيرين اللذان ظهرا في أبهى حلتيهما خلال ذلك اللقاء.

وأشارت صحيفة موندو ديبورتيفو، في اليوم ذاته، قائلة: "ليو ونيمار تعاملا  بوحشية، وخلقا مهرجاناً رائعاً من الأهداف.. الاثنان شاركا في تسجيل 50  هدفاً، رغم وجود الكثير من الجمل الكروية التي شاركا فيها أيضاً ولم تختتم  بهدف.. إنهما يتمتعان بمستوى راق ويشكلان تجانساً خطيراً في مواجهة  المنافسين".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعدم التتويج باللقب لعقود طويلة

                                     بارك جو هو: تاريخنا يمثل حافزاً إضافياً لنا أمام العراق

  
                                             كوريا الجنوبية 



أكد نجم ماينز الألماني ومدافع  منتخب كوريا الجنوبية بارك جو هو، أن غياب اللقب الآسيوي عن منتخب بلاده  لعقود طويلة يمثل حافزاً إضافياً ومسؤولية كبيرة على اللاعبين قبل خوض  المباراة المرتقبة غداً الإثنين أمام المنتخب العراقي في المربع الذهبي  لبطولة كأس آسيا 2015 المقامة حالياً في أستراليا.

                                                                                                              ولم يحرز المنتخب الكوري لقب البطولة  منذ 55 عاماً، وبالتحديد منذ أن توج بلقب البطولة في عام 1960 ليكون الثاني  له.

وقال بارك جو هو، في المؤتمر الصحافي لفريقه اليوم الأحد قبل المباراة  المرتقبة غداً: "عدم فوزنا بهذه البطولة منذ فترة طويلة يمثل حافزاً  إضافياً ومسؤولية كبيرة علينا، إنها أيضاً فرصة جيدة لنعيد لقب البطولة إلى  بلدنا، اللاعبون كلهم إصرار على الفوز باللقب".

وأضاف "رغم هذا، لسنا في وضع الآن يسمح لنا بالنقاش حول التتويج باللقب من  عدمه، تركيزنا ينصب كاملاً الآن على مباراة الغد، أعلم أن كثيرين في كوريا  الجنوبية الآن يترقبون فوزنا باللقب ولكن علينا التركيز في مباراة الغد".

ولم تهتز شباك كوريا الجنوبية على مدار المباريات الأربع التي خاضها الفريق في البطولة حتى الآن.

وبعد البداية الهادئة للفريق وفوزه 1-0 على كل من منتخبي عمان والكويت،  تغلب الفريق على نظيره الأسترالي صاحب الأرض بنفس النتيجة ولكن بعد تقديم  أداء أفضل، وفي دور الثمانية للبطولة، تحسن المستوى بشكل أكبر وفاز المنتخب  الكوري على منتخب أوزبكستان 2-0.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعد طرده أمام قرطبة

                                     كريستيانو مهدد بالغياب عن "ديربي" مدريد

  
                                             رونالد أثناء ركله إديمار 



كشفت بعض التقارير الصحافية  الإسبانية أن البطاقة الحمراء التي تلقاها نجم ريال مدريد، البرتغالي  كريستيانو رونالد أمس الأحد أمام قرطبة، قد تكلفه الغياب عن مباراة فريقه  أمام أتلتيكو مدريد "ديربي" مدريد.

                                                                                                              ويواجه ريال مدريد في مبارياته الثلاث  المقبلة في الدوري الإسباني فرق ريال سوسيداد، إشبيلية وأتلتيكو على  الترتيب، مما يثير شكوكاً كبيرة حول لحاق النجم البرتغالي بالمباراة، رغم  الاعتقاد السائد داخل أروقة النادي "الملكي" بأن الإيقاف سيقتصر على  مباراتين فقط.

وذكرت صحيفة ماركا الإسبانية أن رونالدو فقد التحكم في انفعالاته خلال  الرمق الأخير من المباراة، عندما كان التعادل هو صاحب الكلمة العليا في  اللقاء، وقام بالتعدي على لاعب قرطبة البرازيلي إديمار، مما استوجب إشهار  حكم اللقاء البطاقة الحمراء المباشرة في وجهه في الدقيقة 83.

وأشار حكم اللقاء في تقريره النهائي أنه قام بطرد مهاجم ريال مدريد بعد تعديه بالركل على أحد لاعبي الفريق المنافس من دون كرة.

وقام رونالدو بعد انتهاء المباراة بالاعتذار عبر حسابه الشخصي على تويتر  قائلاً: "أطلب الصفح من الجميع وخاصة إديمار بسبب تصرفي اللاإرادي".

وبدا التأثر الشديد على قسمات وجه رونالدو أثناء عودته مع فريقه إلى مدريد،  بعد أن وعى تماماً أنه ارتكب خطأ فادحاً، وأن ثمة عقوبة قاسية في انتظاره.

ولن تدخر إدارة الشؤون القانونية في مدريد جهداً في تخفيف الأثار الضارة  لتقرير حكم المباراة مستغلة في هذا القصد اعتراف اللاعب وندمه على الخطأ  الذي اقترفه في محاولة منها لقصر العقوبة على مباراتين فقط، ليتمكن النجم  البرتغالي من اللعب أمام أتلتيكو مدريد.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     أعطى الضوء الأخضر للعراق

                                     رسمياً: الاتحاد الآسيوي يرفض طعن إيران

  
حصل منتخب العراق على الضوء  "الأخضر" لخوض مباراته المقبلة في الدور قبل النهائي لكأس آسيا لكرة القدم  في مواجهة كوريا الجنوبية غداً الإثنين، بعد أن رفض الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة  القدم طعناً تقدمت به إيران.


 
                                                                                                              وفاز العراق على إيران بركلات الترجيح  في دور الـ8 في كانبيرا الجمعة الماضي، لكن إيران احتجت وطالبت باعتبارها  فائزة بالمباراة بدعوى مشاركة لاعب عراقي لا يحق له اللعب مع بلاده.

وقالت إيران إن لاعب الوسط العراقي علاء عبد الزهرة لم يكن يحق له المشاركة  في المباراة بعد أن سقط في اختبار للمنشطات، بينما كان يلعب لفريق إيراني  في العام الماضي.

وعقدت لجنة الانضباط التابعة للاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم اجتماعاً في سيدني  اليوم الأحد لبحث القضية، بينما ظل المنتخب الإيراني في أستراليا انتظاراً  للنتيجة.

وبعد ذلك أعلن الاتحاد الأسيوي لكرة القدم رفض الطعن الإيراني، مؤكداً أن  العراق سيخوض المباراة في الدور قبل النهائي أمام كوريا الجنوبية غداً.

وقال الاتحاد الآسيوي في بيان إنه وبعد الاستماع إلى اثنين من مسؤولي  الاتحاد الإيراني لكرة القدم: "وبعد التداول في الأمر، تقرر أن الطعن لا  أساس له ومن ثم رفض الاحتجاج".

وأضاف الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم أنه يحق لإيران التقدم "باستئناف ضد قرار الرفض حسب لوائح الانضباط الخاصة بالاتحاد".

ولم يتضح بعد إن كان الاتحاد الإيراني سيطعن في قرار الرفض أم لا.

وقال متحدث باسم المنتخب العراقي في مؤتمر صحافي: "حسم الأمر، سنعلب غداً الإثنين".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     حتى نهاية الموسم

                                     رسمياً: آرسنال يضم باوليستا من فياريال ويعيره كامبل

  
                                             باوليستا 



أعلن فياريال الإسباني توصله  لاتفاق مع آرسنال الإنجليزي لانتقال المدافع البرازيلي غابرييل باوليستا  إلى الأخير، الذي سيتخلى للأول بدوره عن المهاجم الكوستاريكي جويل كامبل  على سبيل الإعارة حتى نهاية الموسم.

                                                                                                              ولم يكن باوليستا ضمن تشكيلة فياريال  في المباراة التي فاز فيها على ليفانتي السبت الماضي، في الجولة الـ20 من  الدوري الإسباني.

ولم يتم ذكر قيمة صفقة ضم باوليستا.

وبدأ باوليستا (24 عاماً) مسيرته في صفوف فريق فيتوريا البرازيلي قبل أن  ينتقل إلى فياريال في بداية الموسم الماضي، أما كامبل (22 عاماً) الذي لفت  الانظار وساهم بقيادة كوستاريكا إلى ربع نهائي كأس العالم الاخيرة  بالبرازيل، فلم يكن ضمن خطط مدرب آرسنال الفرنسي آرسين فينغر الذي لم يعتمد  عليه كثيراً هذا الموسم.

وسبق أن لعب كامبل في ريال بيتيس الإسباني موسم 2012-2013 على سبيل الإعارة أيضاً.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*مقابل 9 ملايين يورو
                                                                      صورة: كروزيرو يرسل موافقته على بيع ريبيرو إلى الأهلي الإماراتي

 
                                                                                      إيفرتون ريبيرو (أرشيف)                                         


                                                                              أرسل نادي كروزيرو البرازيلي  موافقته على بيع لاعبه إيفرتون ريبيرو، إلى النادي الأهلي الإماراتي صباح  اليوم الأحد مقابل 9 ملايين يورو. 

 
ونشر نادي كروزيرو نص الرسالة التي أرسلها إلى "الفرسان"، والموجهة إلى  مدير النادي أحمد خليفة حماد، في وسائل الإعلام البرازيلية، والتي أكد فيها  موافقته على العرض وانتقال إيفرتون ريبيرو إليه.

وحصد الأهلي الإماراتي الصفقة بعد منافسة قوية مع نادي ميلان الإيطالي الذي  تقدم بعرض قيمته 8 ملايين يورو، ولكن عرض الأهلي كان الأفضل للنادي  البرازيلي واللاعب بزيادة مليون يورو، لتتجه بوصلته إلى دبي.



وسبق وأشار 24  إلى أن اللاعب البرازيلي إيفرتون ريبيرو، في طريقه إلى  الانضمام إلى الأهلي خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة، بعد أن توصلت إدارة  الناديين إلى اتفاق رسمي.



ومن المتوقع أن يعلن الأهلي عن توقيع اللاعب رسمياً على عقد انضمامه إلى  "الفرسان"، ووصوله إلى دبي خلال اليومين المقبلين، من أجل اتمام الصفقة بعد  خضوعه للكشف الطبي واجتيازه.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     قبل مواجهة المنتخبين في نصف النهائي

                                     مهدي علي لا يستبعد مفاجأة جديدة أمام أستراليا

  
                                             منتخب الإمارات 



قدّم منتخب الإمارات معروفاً  كبيراً لنظيره الأسترالي صاحب الضيافة عندما فاز على اليابان حاملة اللقب  في دور الثمانية في كأس آسيا لكرة القدم، إلا أنه لا يتوقع أن يحصل على  معروف مماثل في المقابل.

                                                                                                              وضمن الفوز غير المتوقع على اليابان  للإمارات الصعود للدور قبل النهائي، كما أنه أيضاً جنب الدولة المضيفة  مواجهة جديدة مع المنتخب الياباني، الذي فاز عليه في المباراة النهائية  للنسخة السابقة من البطولة قبل أربعة أعوام وفي دور الثمانية في نهائيات  2007.

ولعن الأستراليون سوء حظهم عندما خسروا أمام كوريا الجنوبية في دور  المجموعات، ومن ثم إهدار فرصتهم في اللعب في قبل النهائي في الإستاد  الأولمبي في سيدني في يوم العطلة الوطنية في بلادهم غداً الإثنين.

وبدلاً من ذلك سيخوض المنتخب المضيف مباراته في قبل النهائي في إستاد أصغر  حجماً في نيوكاسل بعد غد الثلاثاء، لكن المنافس لن يكون المنتخب الياباني  القوي، والفضل في ذلك يرجع إلى الفوز المفاجيء الذي حققه المنتخب الإماراتي  على بطل آسيا.

وبكل ثقة بالنفس وعد الأستراليون بمكافئة المنتخب الإماراتي عن طريق تقديم أداء كاسح في مواجهته.

وقال المدافع الأسترالي ترينت سينسبري: "لا أعتقد أن منتخب الإمارات يمكنه  الصمود أمامنا لمدة 90 دقيقة، فبمجرد أن نفقد الكرة سنسعى لاستعادتها  سريعاً، وسنسعى للضغط عليهم حتى نشل حركتهم".

وأضاف المدافع الأسترالي قوله: "عليك الانطلاق بكل قوة في هذه المباراة، لا يمكنك التقاعس".

والتقى منتخبا الإمارات وأستراليا مرتين، انتهت كل منهما بالتعادل دون  أهداف، لكن يفترض أن تكون أستراليا في وضع أقوى كثيراً هذه المرة.

فإلى جانب مزية الأرض والجمهور، حصلت أستراليا على يوم راحة إضافي بعد  فوزها بجدارة على الصين في دور الثمانية قبل 24 ساعة من فوز الإمارات على  اليابان بركلات الترجيح، بعد التعادل في الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي.

وأكد المدير الفني مهدي علي، والذي اشتكى من ضيق الوقت بين المباريات، أنه لم يفقد الأمل في إمكانية تفجير مفاجأة أخرى.

وقال مدرب الإمارات: "سنلعب أمام أستراليا في أستراليا، ستكون مباراة صعبة للغاية، لكننا انتهينا للتو وحصلنا على يومين فقط للراحة".

وأضاف "كانت أمامهم ثلاثة أيام للراحة، ونحن أمامنا سفر، ولذا فإننا سنحاول  استعادة لياقتنا في المباراة المقبلة، ليس أمامنا الكثير من الوقت، ولذا  فلا بد من الاستعداد جيداً سوياً حتى نقدم أداء جيداً في المباراة  التالية".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بإجمالي 37 حالة إيقاف لمدة دقيقتين

                                     منتخب مصر الأكثر تعرضاً للطرد في مونديال اليد

  
                                             منتخب مصر لكرة اليد 



تلقى المنتخب المصري أكبر عدد من  حالات الطرد بين جميع المنتخبات المشاركة في دور المجموعات لمونديال كرة  اليد في قطر بإجمالي 37 واقعة إيقاف لمدة دقيقتين.

                                                                                                              وتعرض لاعبو منتخب السعودية للإيقاف  35 مرة خلال المباريات الخمس للفريق في دور المجموعات، يليه منتخبا  سلوفينيا وأيسلندا بإجمالي 33 حالة إيقاف.

 وجاءت منتخبات البوسنة والهرسك والنمسا ومقدونيا في المراكز من الخامس إلى  السابع، كأكثر المنتخبات التي تعرض لاعبوها للطرد، بإجمالي 31 واقعة إيقاف  لمدة دقيقتين، ثم الأرجنتين وألمانيا والتشيك وجميعاً تعرضوا لـ29 واقعة  إيقاف.

وتصدر المنتخب الإسباني قائمة اللعب النظيف بعد أن تلقى 14 حالة طرد، وحلت قطر ثانية بإجمالي 15 حالة طرد.

وجاء المنتخب الدنماركي في المركز الثالث في قائمة اللعب النظيف بإجمالي 20 حالة طرد، ثم الجزائر وبولندا بإجمالي 23 واقعة طرد.

وجاءت كرواتيا وبيلاروسيا في المركزين السادس والسابع بإجمالي 24 واقعة طرد، ثم البرازيل وتونس وفرنسا بإجمالي 25 واقعة طرد.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     قبل مواجهة أستراليا في نصف النهائي

                                     بالصور: تدريبات "منتخب الشجعان" على ملعب ناشيونال

  
                                             جانب من تدريبات "الأبيض" 



بدأ منتخب الإمارات الأول  تدريباته على ملعب ناشيونال، اليوم الأحد، استعداداً للمباراة الصعبة أمام  صاحب الأرض والجمهور المنتخب الأسترالي، في نصف نهائي كأس آسيا 2015  الثلاثاء المقبل.

                                                                                                              وقاد المدير الفني للمنتخب الإماراتي  مهدي علي تدريبات "الأبيض" وذلك بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين، إذ لا يوجد إصابات  في الفريق، بحسب الصور التي نشرتها صحيفة الاتحاد.

يذكر أن "الأبيض" استطاع إقصاء "الساموراي" الياباني من دور الـ8 من البطولة، ليحرمه من المحافظة على اللقب.







*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بحثاً عن بلوغ النهائي الآسيوي

                                     كأس آسيا:  منتخبا "أسود الرافدين" و"الشمشون" يتسلحان بالتاريخ

  
                                             العراق تحاول الوصول للنهائي



تطلع كل من منتخبي كوريا  الجنوبية، والعراق، إلى تقديم أداء قوي يليق بتاريخه عندما يلتقيان غداً  الإثنين بمدينة سيدني في أولى مباراتي الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس آسيا  2015 المقامة حالياً بأستراليا.

                                                                                                              ورغم تأهله للمربع الذهبي، سيكون  المنتخب العراقي هو الأقل ترشيحاً للفوز في هذه المباراة، مثلما كان في  مباراته أمام إيران بالدور الثاني بالبطولة، لكن المنتخب العراقي يمكنه  الاعتماد على فوزه التاريخي باللقب في نسخة 2007 كحافز وملهم للفريق.

وفي المقابل، يواصل المنتخب الكوري الجنوبي محاولات البحث عن لقبه الثالث  في تاريخ البطولة والأول له منذ 1960، ويطمح الفريق إلى عبور العقبة  العراقية لبلوغ النهائي لأول مرة منذ 27 عاماً.

وتقام المباراة على إستاد مدينة سيدني الذي تبلغ سعته 84 ألف مشجع، ويحظى  كل من الفريقين بمساندة ودعم أعداد هائلة من الجماهير في البطولة وينتظر أن  يستمر هذا الدعم في مباراة الغد الإثنين.

ويطمح مشجعو العراق إلى تكرر ما حدث في 2007 عندما تغلب "أسود الرافدين"  على الكوري بركلات الترجيح في المربع الذهبي أيضاً في طريقه إلى الفوز  باللقب.

وقال قائد المنتخب العراقي يونس محمود (السفاح): "المنتخب الكوري فريق جيد  وقوي للغاية، لكن ذاكرتي تعود إلى بطولة كأس آسيا 2007 عندما نواجه نفس  الفريق في المربع الذهبي، أتمنى تكرار ما حدث في 2007 ".

وتلقى المنتخب العراقي صدمة كبيرة بغياب لاعب خط وسطه المتألق ياسر قاسم عن  مباراة الغد بسبب الإيقاف، بعد تلقيه إنذاراً جديداً في المباراة أمام  إيران بدور الـ8، والتي شهدت منافسة شرسة بين الفريقين على مدار 120 دقيقة  بخلاف ماراثون ركلات الترجيح.

ويدرك لاعبو العراق ما تعنيه كرة القدم لبلدهم المضطرب خاصة بعد الفوز على  المنتخب الإيراني في دور الـ8 وهو النصر الذي فجر موجة هائلة من الاحتفالات  في العاصمة العراقية بغداد، مما يعني أن الفريق لن يفتقد إلى الحافز في  مواجهة كوريا الجنوبية غداً الإثنين.

وقال مدافع المنتخب العراقي إسماعيل ضرغام: "بلدنا بحاجة للفوز، المباراة  المقبلة مهمة للغاية بالنسبة لنا ونحن نشارك في البطولة لجلب السعادة  لبلدنا".

كما تعاني كوريا الجنوبية من الضغوط فيما يتعلق بكرة لقدم، إذ تطالب  الجماهير منتخب بلادها بإحراز اللقب بعد 55 عاماً من إحرازه لقبه الثاني.

وقال المدير الفني لكوريا، الألماني أولي شتيلكه قبل بداية البطولة: "إذا  لم تفز باللقب على مدار 55 عاماً، فإننا نرى أن الوقت حان لانتزاع كأس  البطولة، هذا هو ما نعمل من أجله وهذا هو ما يعمل عليه كل فرد في هذه  المجموعة، وعلى الأقل علينا أن نقدم أداءً جيداً".

وحتى الآن، لم يقدم المنتخب الكوري أداءً باهراً في البطولة الحالية، لكنه  اتسم بالاستقرار، كما تدرجت قوة أداء الفريق صعوداً عبر مبارياته بالبطولة،  ولم تستقبل شباك الفريق أي هدف على مدار أكثر من 6 ساعات خاضها الفريق في  مبارياته الأربع بالدورين الماضيين للبطولة.

وقال شتيلكه، بعد الفوز 2-0 على منتخب أوزبكستان في دور الـ8: "أعتقد أننا  نستطيع التحدث كثيراً والنقاش عن إمكانياتنا الفنية، وفي الشوط الأول أضعنا  العديد من التمريرات والفرص".

وأضاف "ما لا يمكن مناقشته هو العقلية وتضحيات اللاعبين وإخلاصهم، لست  واثقاً من وجود العديد من الفرق يمكنها بعد فقدان اثنين من أفضل لاعبيها  للإصابة أن تنافس العديد من الفرق يمكنها أن تفقد قوتها الذهنية عندما تخرج  قائدين من بين لاعبيها".

ويشير شتيلكه إلى كو جا تشول، ولي تشونغ يونغ، اللذين اضطرا للرحيل من معسكر الفريق في أستراليا والعودة لأوروبا بسبب الإصابات.

كما احتاج الفريق للتعامل مع بعض الإصابات المرضية في صفوف الفريق، وخاصة لنجم باير ليفركوزن الألماني، سون هيونغ مين.

وتعافى سون هيونغ مين وسجل هدفي الفوز على أوزبكستان في دور الـ8،  ومن المؤكد أنه سيلعب دوراً مع الفريق في مباراة الغد الإثنين، إذ يتطلع  الكوريين إلى العبور للنهائي للمرة الأولى منذ 1988.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     مؤكداً جاهزيته البدنية والذهنية

                                     غريزمان: لقاء برشلونة فرصة لامتاع الجماهير

  
                                             غريزمان                                          



أكد مهاجم أتلتيكو مدريد  الإسباني، الفرنسي أنطوان غريزمان، أنه بحالة جيدة على الصعيدين البدني  والذهني، وذلك بعد الفوز على رايو فايكانو 3-1، حمل اثنان منها توقيعه.

                                                                                                              وقال غريزمان، في تصريحات صحافية عقب  المباراة التي أقيمت أمس السبت في الجولة الـ20 من الدوري الإسباني: "الآن  ينبغي مواصلة العمل، وبذل قصارى جهدنا في كل مباراة، والراحة". 

وأشار إلى أنه لا يهتم كثيراً بالمهاجم الذي يلعب إلى جواره، موضحاً "مع  ماندزوكيتش، أو توريس، أو راؤول غارسيا، أو راؤول خيمينيز، لا يمثل هذا  فارقاً، أحاول اللعب معهم بصورة جيدة وتقديم أفضل ما لدي، مع توريس أعرف  أنه يحب المساحات، وهو سريع، لذا أحاول فتح المساحات أمامه". 

وعن مواجهة برشلونة في إياب ربع نهائي كأس ملك إسبانيا الأربعاء المقبل،  أشار "إنه لقاء جميل للغاية بالنسبة للمشجعين واللاعبين، ستكون مباراة صعبة  للغاية، لكننا سنحاول بذل قصارى جهدنا والتأهل إلى الدور التالي"، ذلك رغم  الهزيمة 0-1 في مباراة الذهاب.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     حريز لم يتمكن من حبس دموعه

                                     ماذا فعل "عموري" ومبخوت بهذا المشجع؟

  
                                             حريز 



تلقى مشجع منتخب الإمارات فالودة،  خبر وفاة عمه ليلة مباراة "الأبيض" أمام اليابان، وكان أمام خيارين، الأول  المغادرة عائداً إلى البلاد للمشاركة في تلقي العزاء، أو الاستمرار مع  المنتخب من أجل دعم صفوفه خلال موقعته الصعبة أمام حامل اللقب.

                                                                                                              في المقابل، حضر حريز المنهالي كبير  مشجعي بني ياس ليلة المباراة قادماً من البلاد، بحسب البيان الرياضي، من  أجل دعم وتشجيع المنتخب خلال مراحل النهائيات، وفي مدرج إستاد سيدني، أسعد  المهاجم علي مبخوت كل محبي "الأبيض" بأول هدف في الشباك اليابانية، فلم يجد  حريز أغلى من دموعه كي يحتفل بهدف مبخوت.

وكانت لقطة مميزة تناقلتها شاشات التلفزيون، لتري العالم كيف يدعم جمهور  الإمارات منتخب بلاده، ومدى العشق والحب الذي يربط الطرفين، سواء من لاعبي  الفريق أو جماهيره، ومثل هذا العشق هو ما يقود إلى تحقيق الإنجازات.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     تخطوا حاجز الـ10 مليون

                                     بيكيه يشكر متابعيه على تويتر بـ"صورة"

  

                                             بيكيه 



نشر مدافع برشلونة الإسباني  جيرارد بيكيه صورة له على حسابه الشخصي على تويتر اليوم الأحد، مشيراً  بأصابع يديه إلى الرقم 10، معبراً عن شكره وامتنانه لمتابعيه على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعي.

                                                                                                              واختار بطل العالم مع منتخب "لا روخا"  في 2010 نشر صوره له، ليشكر عشاقه ومتتبعيه اللذين تخطوا حاجز 10 مليون  متابع على تويتر، وذلك بعد مباراة الفوز على إلتشي 6-0 أمس السبت، ضمن  منافسات الجولة الـ20 من الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     مشيداً بأداء البرازيلي نيمار

                                     إنريكي: التغييرات في التشكيل منحتنا فوزاً كاسحاً على إلتشي

  
                                             إنريكي 



أكد المدير الفني لنادي برشلونة  الإسباني لويس إنريكي، أن التغييرات الجديدة التي أدخلها على تشكيل فريقه  الأساسي في مباراته التي فاز فيها أمس السبت 6-0 على منافسه إلتشي في  الدوري الإسباني، ساهمت بشكل كبير في زيادة قوة الفريق "الكاتالوني".

                                                                                                              وقال إنريكي: "الفريق بدا أكثر قوة،  تمكنا من الوصول إلى المناطق الهجومية بواسطة لاعبين مختلفين".

وقام إنريكي بتغيير 6 لاعبين دفعة واحدة من التشكيل الأساسي لفريقه، الذي  خاض به المباريات الثلاث الأخيرة، أبرزهم لويس سواريز الذي شغل مركزه  اللاعب بيدرو.

وتحدث إنريكي على النصف ساعة الأولى من المباراة والتي واجه فيها فريقه  صعوبة واضحة في اختراق دفاعات الخصم، قائلاً: "من المنطقي والطبيعي أن  نواجه صعوبات أكثر في بداية المباراة، لأن المنافس كان لا يزال يتمتع بحالة  بدنية عالية وبتركيز كبير في النواحي الدفاعية، وهذا دائماً ما يخلق  صعوبات".

وأشاد المدير الفني الإسباني بالمستوى الفني العالي الذي ظهر عليه نجم  فريقه البرازيلي نيماردا سيلفا، الذي أحرز هدفين خلال اللقاء، بالإضافة إلى  تألقه الكبير بجانب المهاجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي، مشيراً إلى أنه أدى  بشكل رائع مثل باقي لاعبي الفريق.

وقال نيمار في تصريحات إذاعية: "من الصعوبة أن نخسر إذا اعتمدنا على أنفسنا وأدينا بهذه الطريقة".

وأوضح نيمار، الذي أحرز 14 هدفاً حتى الآن ليصبح ثالث هدافي الدوري  الإسباني بعد كريستيانو رونالدو، وليونيل ميسي: "أنا سعيد للغاية بما أقدمه  خلال هذا الموسم وأتمنى أن أصبح أفضل في كل مرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الرائع ياسر الموهوب على الوجبة العالمية الدسمة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جهد مقدر يا حبيب وشكراً كتير علي العالمية الممتعة
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*كل الشكر يا ابوعلى وندعو الله ان لا يحرمنا منك ومن ابداعاتك 
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*دا الشغل
*

----------

